# Pigeon hunting



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

I recently became interested in pigeon hunting. Anyone know if the state hunting areas around metro Detroit are any good? Or should i be trying to find a farm to hunt on. The only stuff I seem to find online involve crop fields and decoys. I just wanna see if I can get some with my air rifle somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

for air rifle hunting your best around farms and buildings. i rarely see pigeons in the fields and on the wing your going to need a shotgun anyway.
wish we had good field hunting for them as they are delicious.


----------



## everlast108 (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah I heard they taste good. That was the motivation, and that they can be harvested all year. Thanks for the response


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They feed in the harvested grain fields around here all the time. You just need to find a barn that has some living in it, then see where they are feeding and get permission.

They will come in real good to a spinning wing dove.


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

It's legal to hunt pigeon?


----------



## monkman (Aug 22, 2013)

Luciano said:


> It's legal to hunt pigeon?


Yep....listed as feral pigeons, open year round with valid small game license. Taste almost like dove...


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there anyplace to hunt them near Redford?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

You have to scout them just like you would geese. Find where they are going to feed then get permission. 

We always keep #7 steel in our bags when hunting geese so we can shoot pigeons when we get the chance. You can not have lead in your possession while water fowl hunting.

While duck hunting the #7's come in handy for shooting snipe.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

You need to do LOTS of scouting to find large numbers of pigeons. 4-6 on a silo is not worth setting up for. We shot these 92 in July in a new bean field over decoys. The two whites in front are banded.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

optimax115 said:


> You need to do LOTS of scouting to find large numbers of pigeons. 4-6 on a silo is not worth setting up for. We shot these 92 in July in a new bean field over decoys. The two whites in front are banded.



That's a good shoot right there! 

We shoot them in the fields when we're duck or goose hunting and things are slow. I always wanted to try a regular pigeon shoot. Fun to shoot at and better eating than crow I'm betting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Luciano said:


> Is there anyplace to hunt them near Redford?


 you can also trap them . set up a trap where you see them and you can catch some pretty easy. you can even buile a trap out of a cardboard box. cut a pigeon sized opening at the bottom for them to walk through, with coat hanger wire fingers hanging down over the opening. they push through the wires comming in but can't push them open to get out. spred some corn on the ground every day for a few days, then put the trap down and put corn inside and a little spread around on the ground. don't forget to check it a couple times a day so you don't leave birds to suffer.

if you have areas with problem birds, around buildings and such, very easy to get permition to remove them,,, you can even make a few bucks as a pigeon removal service.
you can find trap designs on the net.
of course ,, a pellet gun would be more fun ,,,but trapping is fun too.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

Critter said:


> That's a good shoot right there!
> 
> We shoot them in the fields when we're duck or goose hunting and things are slow. I always wanted to try a regular pigeon shoot. Fun to shoot at and better eating than crow I'm betting.
> 
> ...


 actually crow breast is pretty good. cook like any game bird


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

john warren said:


> actually crow breast is pretty good. cook like any game bird



My buddy that I crow hunt with keeps them and eats them. I just have not been able to do it yet. I know it's silly and I should try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Luciano (Sep 18, 2007)

Is there anyplace near Detroit where I can hurt pigeon


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Yep. There's dumpster chickens in every fast food parking lot. Go get you some ghetto pheasant.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Old thread, but shooting pigeons are a blast! Here's a hunt from this past summer. They decoy really well and I can't get enough of it. Sorry but this video only works on a computer, no phones.


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

you dont have to hide shooting those pigeons they just come in.now with our wood pigeons they are wild if you dont hide they will see you and jink off.very good fun to shoot , and a testing bird.to hit


----------



## May-39 (Jan 14, 2005)

They have some crazy pigeon shoots up north in the Sault if your into a road trip..LOTS of them.
I've found the ones around the dairy farms I get permission on get smart pretty quick. Maybe it's cus they can hear me shooting from the roost..After a couple volleys I'm up to #6s and a full choke.

I'm going to start looking up pigeon recipes..you guys serious? they eat good?


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

Michigan Out of Doors had a pigeon shooting segment a few weeks ago. They were at a farm, shooting from under an enclosure with cows behind them. The pigeons came in perfect to the mojo they used.
Dan


----------

